# Names of the Nazgûl?



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 6, 2003)

Do they have any names?
Excluding the Witch-King (and his AKA's).

In the card game for LotR (Decipher version) they are called Úlairë Attëa, Úlairë Cantëa, etc. But that's just Second Nazgûl, 4th Nazgûl, etc. (in this example).


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jan 6, 2003)

As far as I know, the only Nazgûl given an individual name in the book is the one named the "Lord Nazgûl", which Éowyn killed at The Battle of the Pelennor Fields. As for the other Nazgûl, I am not sure if they are named, but I would be interested in knowing if they have names.


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 6, 2003)

Just came to my mind. I heard about one called Khamul or something. Was that a Nazgûl name?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes, Khamul the Shadow of the East, the second in command of the Nazgul is named in the chapter "The Hunt For the Ring" in _Unfinished Tales_.


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FoolOfATook _
> *Yes, Khamul the Shadow of the East, the second in command of the Nazgul is named in the chapter "The Hunt For the Ring" in Unfinished Tales. *



Never read those. I think I'm going to.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 6, 2003)

UT is my second-to-favorite Tolkien book; after the Silmarillion. It has incredible amounts of extra information about the happenings of the Sil and LotR: like a detailed description of the events before and after Isildur lost the Ring, etc. Get it; now! 
And btw, I just remembered that only three of the Úlairi were Númenóreans.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 6, 2003)

I have it, but still have to read the Appendixes of LOTR, and Silmarillion...

If im halfway through the Silmarillion, and pretty much knows what happens in the second half, could I read UT? or should i finish the Silmarillion first?


----------



## FoolOfATook (Jan 6, 2003)

Finish _The Silmarillion_! By my reckoning, only halfway would mean that you still have Turin, Gondolin, Earendil, the War Of Wrath, Numenor, all sorts of great stuff!


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 7, 2003)

Is there any info about the Dunlendings (and Wulf  ) in the UT? If so, I'll read it definitely. (I'll read it anyway I guess...  )

Btw, it took me a year to read the Silmarillion. (Though I have to admid I read 2 other books in the meantime...) The book is quite slow, especially in the beginning (until halfway I s'pose).


----------



## morello13 (Jan 7, 2003)

Morgul King, read the appendixes they are definetely worth reading


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 7, 2003)

oo ya... im reading the Appendixes before any HOME books... But i know about Numenor, and the Wars of wrath and Gondolin and all that good stuff... But i supose i have been quite slow on my ME lore lately... I think what im gonna do, is finish the Appendixes, then read the Silmarillion, then UT...


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 8, 2003)

It took you a YEAR?!  Hehe, that's ok though; the first time around is the hardest, because of all the names to remember. If you can remember even half of the Valar after your first read, or remember even half of Túrin's nicknames, you're doing very well.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jan 8, 2003)

So u guys can remember all the Valar and all of Turins nicknames from just... memory? Wow. I havent read it yet, (halfway through, stopping to read appendixes) and even if I had, i still coulndnt remember all the nicknames and whatnot. Im actually quite young, and I read the Hobbit when I was 11, and LOTR when i was12/13. And im 13 now, and none of u probly wouldve guessed. But im actually very good for my age in tolkien lore, and have yet to develop a memory for these types of things. So if I sound stupid, don't be to hard on me... Im still learning...


----------



## Leto (Jan 8, 2003)

In the old ICE card game, Middle Earth, the Nazgul all had names. The only two that are from Tolkien are the Witch King of Angmar, and Khamul the Easterling. 

3 Dwar of Waw
4 Ren the Unclean
5 Hoarmurath of Dir
6 Akhorahil
7 Adunaphel
8 Indur Dawndeath
9 Uvatha the horseman


----------



## Wulf of Dunland (Jan 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *It took you a YEAR?!  Hehe, that's ok though; the first time around is the hardest, because of all the names to remember. If you can remember even half of the Valar after your first read, or remember even half of Túrin's nicknames, you're doing very well.  *



I dont know any names by heart... I'm gonna read it again (in English this time, first time was Dutch...). And I'm not planning on reading other books in between.


----------

